# Need a tractor for 3 acres & snow



## tractornutty (May 26, 2011)

Looking at the 26 hp 54in deck with the kohler. Or would i be better to upgrade to the pro series? I think that was a 29 hp. Bout a hundered bucks difference but you dont get the cool bumper.... The ground is rough old field, want a garden tractor cause it would be alittle more stout. Would love somthing with a little 3 point but i dont want to break the bank. So it looks like this is about my best option. Any advise thoughts or imput would be very helpful. Oh the new house also has about a 300ft gravel driveway up a hill will I have difficulties getting up and down it with a craftsman with chains and weights? Blower vs Plow? 

Help me.........

Thanks!!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Tractornutty, I cant help with your snow problem, I have to drive 3-4 hours to get to it in the middle of winter, but there are plenty of good folks on here willing to offer advise, and all for free too!!!
when you do decide be sure and post a photo or three of the new acquisition.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## tractornutty (May 26, 2011)

No snow and good beer you have my dream life!! I also read that this little crafstman goes 7.5 mph.... Wonder how rough on gas she will be?

And as far as the soft snow cabs..... are they worth the trouble pros - cons?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ever look at used tractors with all the extras? Besides being better built, most might include all the extra implements you'd like - surprisingly those older tractors are more powerful/stronger then most of todays new stuff. Just something to think about.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

You are often less likely to need to watch the little scratches and knocks.


----------



## tractornutty (May 26, 2011)

Yes and no I work 55hrs every week and dont have time for breakdowns and issues. I need somthing that will be headache free. I have a Mtd with 14.5 now. I want the hydro trams and at least a 54 in deck. Used would be ok as long as it is trouble free. Like I said I really want a stout little tractor to play with. A few attachment tiller blower ect...
Steer me in the right direction.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can still have issues with new ones - be prepared to invest some money - a new GT can run $4000 and up, implements can run $400 each and up ( thats from northern tools).

Id suggest not buying one from a box store, but an actual dealer . Heres a link to a forum member that bot a new GT : http://www.tractorforum.com/f132/new-gt6000-16823/


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractornutty said:


> Looking at the 26 hp 54in deck with the kohler. Or would i be better to upgrade to the pro series? I think that was a 29 hp. Bout a hundered bucks difference but you dont get the cool bumper.... The ground is rough old field, want a garden tractor cause it would be alittle more stout. Would love somthing with a little 3 point but i dont want to break the bank. So it looks like this is about my best option. Any advise thoughts or imput would be very helpful. Oh the new house also has about a 300ft gravel driveway up a hill will I have difficulties getting up and down it with a craftsman with chains and weights? Blower vs Plow?
> 
> Help me.........
> 
> Thanks!!



I would go with the 26hp 54" as long as it is a GT, and make sure it will except all the attachments you plan to use..

Welcome to the Forum!..tractornutty..


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Ever look at used tractors with all the extras? Besides being better built, most might include all the extra implements you'd like - surprisingly those older tractors are more powerful/stronger then most of todays new stuff. Just something to think about.


Have to agree 100%. No offense intended but I have a hard time equating heavy duty with a AYP made Craftsman. Do have to admit I've not spent any real time looking over what Sears has to offer. (Just looked at Sears offerings and see they do offer one model that seems to have all the things I'd look for but see it has a $6k price tag, a price one would expect for a real HD GT.)

For me, caring what the claimed HP is doesn't even make the list of important things. Gotta remember yrs back GT's were doing all the things they do today and were doing it with engines rated somewhere between 10-14 HP. I'd pay more attention to what kind of bearings/bushing are found at wear points. Are bearings sealed or greaseable? Are the trans and diff serviceable? If you are actually going to be working most of that 3A you mentioned, I'd be looking for something really stout if you want it to last.

My 40 yr old Bolens is way stouter than most of today's offerings. It's old, doesn't look pretty but no failures. There is a reason why some older models are still selling for as much or more than some new machines being offered today.

Good luck on your search and purchase.


----------

